# Indian Looking for Medical Coding jobs in USA



## Sathish kumar

Hi,

     I need know about the Medical coding opportunities in USA and I am an Indian willing to Migrate to US for medical coding, i am specialized in ER coding can somebody help me out in this.... Hope i will be certified this july with AAPC.... Thank u.


----------



## Madhawa sharma

*hi every body,iam certify in belling &ciding.i just 2 month ago finish my NHA TEST ni*




Sathish kumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need know about the Medical coding opportunities in USA and I am an Indian willing to Migrate to US for medical coding, i am specialized in ER coding can somebody help me out in this.... Hope i will be certified this july with AAPC.... Thank u.


----------



## twizzle

*Indian looking for jobs in the USA*

To be quite honest, there are a lot of US coders also looking for jobs. Some are not certified and have no experience, some are certified and have no experience, and quite a few are certified, have previous experience but still have problems getting hired. It's a very competitive market here in the US. You would probably have more chance of getting a job in India, particularly as you have no certification which potential employers mandate as necessary for the majority of jobs here in the US.


----------



## Sathish kumar

Hi,

          Thanks for ur reply, i am a certified coder with AAPC (CPC). How can i approach an employer, can u help me out in that.

Regard,
Sathish kumar, CPC.


----------



## shaikmohammad.arif

*Indian Hunting for Medical coding job in USA*

I holds 3.5 years of medical coding on job experience in ED. Are there any opportunities to work in USA as coder? Please let me know if any one knows. Thanks


----------



## deena.fernandez

*Indian looking for a job in texas USA*

Hi all,

My name is Deena Fernandez. I am a certified inpatient coder (CIC) with 5.1 years of coding experience in inpatient coding field in India.
Can anyone guide me on where I can search for a job in Dallas/fort worth Texas. Is my experience enough to get a job here or do I need to do any other courses in US to get a job here.

Thank you.


----------



## CodingKing

US employers do not sponsor coders. There is no shortage of capable Americans for the American jobs. No degree is required thus not eligible for any of US visa programs. Unless you are married to an american and have a green card. If you want to steal jobs from americans you can work for an Indian company where where US jobs are offshored.




shravanrokon@gmail.com said:


> Hi madhawa,
> 
> 
> I want to know about NHA certification.
> how it will help to get job in USA.
> 
> 
> Shravan Rajpurohit




NHA is useless credential in coding. You need CPC or CCS


----------



## Manojmuthu

*COC-certified Medical Coder with 5 years experience*

Is there any possibilities to get an opportunity in USA as Medical Coder.I am a COC certified QA with 5 years experience in  HCC ?
Or How to approach to get a remote coding? Is there any certification courses available to get a remote coding?


----------



## twizzle

*Medical coding jobs USA*



Manojmuthu said:


> Is there any possibilities to get an opportunity in USA as Medical Coder.I am a COC certified QA with 5 years experience in  HCC ?
> Or How to approach to get a remote coding? Is there any certification courses available to get a remote coding?



Not sure how you could have a remote coding certification course. Coding from home is no different to coding in an office. Remote positions are available but most require previous remote experience.

Because there are an abundance of coders here in the US looking for coding jobs, companies do not need bring in non-US residents to fill positions.

Good luck


----------



## siddikpharma

*Job Searching in Medical Coding*

Hi , 
Im siddik , I completed cpc and i have 2.4 years of experience in  ED And E&M , Please suggest me to find a better company to work.

 thank you..


----------



## kcdangarwala

*Jobs for India.- bombay*

Hi
I m CPC holder having HCC remote coding experience, outpatient experience. I just moved to India. And looking for job.
Can you suggest or know anybody whom I can contact?

Khyati Dangarwala.
Please email me on kcdangarwala@ gmail.com


----------

